
Show HN: 40 Collar – High paying jobs that only require 40 hours per week - scarpa
https://www.40collar.com/hacker-news/
======
BukhariH
I hate this.

I think if I was in the position to hire people I'd always be flexible, caring
and compassionate but I'd HATE hiring people who come into my company with
this 40 hour white collar "that's not in my job description" attitude.

I think work isn't linear some weeks you'll only have 30 hours of work and
that fine go have fun with the extra 10 hours but other times there will be 70
hour sprints to get the product out and I'd expect you to show up 100%.

~~~
smt88
Longer-than-40-hour weeks are often the result of poor planning and/or poor
management. People aren't productive for those high numbers of hours, when
they're losing sleep, relaxation, and time to pursue things other than work.
Quality of life and output are positively correlated, as studies have shown
for decades.

~~~
gt565k
Guess you live by the 40 hour rule, eh? Clock-in, clock-out, drone it out in
corporate america?

No one is saying you should be working 70 hour weeks consistently. That's a
recipe for burn out.

OP said his expectations are that people will deliver when push comes to
shove. Which is more than reasonable, as people who actually deliver and put
in extra hours when it matters, are given more flexible schedules, because
management doesn't have to micromanage them.

If I work a 70 hour week and we deliver on-time or early, I can take extra
time off. It's all about building trust. There's no linear workloads in
software. We all know estimates are hard, and you should always pad your time.
Some weeks you're stuck in meetings, some weeks you're coding like a mad man.

I've had plenty of coworkers who are content with working the 9-5, not
thinking about anything that's outside the box, because "that's not in their
job description". I would not want to work with people like that.

~~~
pc86
> _If I work a 70 hour week and we deliver on-time or early, I can take extra
> time off._

Well you'd need to work 6 hour days for 3 weeks straight just to break even,
so how long do you need to do it for "extra" time off? A month, a month and a
half? Never. I'd be shocked if I saw someone allowed _one_ 30-hour week.

And what if you still deliver late? If management is poor enough to allow you
in a situation where you need to work 1.75x beyond capacity just to _meet_ a
deadline, it's just as likely that you miss the deadline working that much,
too. So if you miss it because management sucks you don't get your "extra"
time off, I bet?

> _I 've had plenty of coworkers who are content with working the 9-5, not
> thinking about anything that's outside the box, because "that's not in their
> job description". I would not want to work with people like that._

The hours someone works has nothing to do with the quality of their work
product or how committed they are to the business. I do plenty of things that
aren't in my job description, I am well regarded professionally in my company
and elsewhere, and I work 40.0 hours a week.

I've had plenty of coworkers who sit at the office all day, not thinking about
anything other than work, because they have no personal life, no hobbies, and
their entire sense of self worth is wrapped in what they do for a living. I
would not want to work with people like that.

It's a good thing we can all decide what kind of life we want and do
everything we can to live it!

~~~
dagw
_Well you 'd need to work 6 hour days for 3 weeks straight just to break even_

Or you could just take Monday-Wednesday off the following week and go home
early on Friday.

~~~
pc86
I think you are missing the forest for the trees. Yes, it is possible to come
up with any number of scenarios where the average is 40 hours per week. That
is not the point.

My primary point was that "extra time off" indicates that you worked a net of
less than 40 hours over whatever period of time we're talking about. Me
working 50 hours in week A and 30 in week B doesn't do me any good. In fact in
does the opposite because I will statistically do worse work in week A. If I
were given "extra time off" I'd expect to work less than 30 hours in week B
otherwise why am I not just working a consistent schedule and getting the
additional benefits from that?

------
bbcbasic
If you are in Australia go to seek.com.au and 99% of jobs (let alone IT jobs)
will meet this criteria.

